# remington model 7400 weathermaster



## bearhunter39 (Jun 18, 2009)

i have a friend that has one of these gun's who got the bright idea to cut the barrel on this gun, now it group's terrible someone told him that the newer 7400,that the twist on rifling is not true throughout barrel that last 4 inches is different any expert help would be appreciated


----------



## fishtail (Jun 18, 2009)

Anything beyond 16" should still be fine.
Rifling starts at the chamber and goes to the end of the barrel.
Muzzle blast will be more, causing flinch and anticipating the shot, usual cause of poor grouping. 
Lots of other things might cause poor grouping. Need to know cartridge being used or if reloaded need powder type and  bullet weight.
Did he remove the scope or sights before cutting? Possible loose mounts or bad scope?
Did he crown the barrel?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 18, 2009)

Re-crown the barrel since he seems to be a gunsmithy tinkering kind of guy. Ive used this metod and it works great.
http://www272.pair.com/stevewag/muzzle/mz.html


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 19, 2009)

shooting remington core lokt ammo,also someone else told me that when cutting off a barrel that you should never cut a barrel at even inch 'alway's cut in half inch increment's


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 19, 2009)

by the way it has luepold vx3 with luepold mount's very nice gun i would have never done this myself but i'm just trying to help if i can i appreciate any help i can get
Thank's


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 19, 2009)

bearhunter39 said:


> shooting remington core lokt ammo,also someone else told me that when cutting off a barrel that you should never cut a barrel at even inch 'alway's cut in half inch increment's



Your buddy needs to quit listening to the idiots he has been talking to.

Ask him if he ever thought why the vast majority of barrels from the factory are at even inch lengths? (actually no good reason, it's just the way people think).

As suggested above, the barrel needs to properly crowned after cutting.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank's for the info NOYDB are you a gunsmith


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 19, 2009)

No, but I play one on TV.

I just read a LOT and when I get interested in something I research it extensively.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank's for the info everyone


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 20, 2009)

We want a Picture of this work of art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 20, 2009)

> Ask him if he ever thought why the vast majority of barrels from the factory are at even inch lengths? (actually no good reason, it's just the way people think).



Actually they are just advertised in even lengths.   A lot of them are off 1/2" one way or another, but who actually measures?

European shotguns, Beretta in particular, have barrels in metric lengths, and they just translate it to the nearest inch length -- you see this question all the time on shotgun forums -- "why's my 28 " barrel 29 long" or whatever.  If measure it metrically, it will be in even centimeters.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 20, 2009)

This is one heck of a thread. ,........... 
 Lets talk baseball.


----------

